# DIR>PRN



## jnandakumar (Apr 5, 2005)

While using DOS, I could get a listing of my files in a folder or drive using
DIR>PRN to get a printout
or
DIR>filename.txt to store as text file in the default folder.

How can I do the same in Windows 98 / XP?


----------



## loveyaseen (Apr 5, 2005)

Sure U can do that in WIndows XP too


----------



## jnandakumar (Apr 5, 2005)

loveyaseen said:
			
		

> Sure U can do that in WIndows XP too



How  
Typing DIR C: > D:filename.txt in the RUN mode will return an error telling that "cannot find file DIR or one of its component"


----------



## loveyaseen (Apr 5, 2005)

* Go to start> RUn 
* type cmd (WinXP or Win2000) or command (Win9x, ME)
* now type dir "Source path" >"Destination Path\Filename.extention"
* press enter key    (e.g.      c:\>dir c:\windows > d:\Test.txt
* now if u open the file u created with a text editor like edit or notepad there u'll find the directory listing of ur source path.
* to come out of the DOS console use exit.

Hope u understand


----------



## jnandakumar (Apr 5, 2005)

loveyaseen said:
			
		

> * Go to start> RUn
> * type cmd (WinXP or Win2000) or command (Win9x, ME)
> * now type dir "Source path" >"Destination Path\Filename.extention"
> * press enter key    (e.g.      c:\>dir c:\windows > d:\Test.txt
> ...



Thanks a lot yaar  
I wanted to list out my MP3 CD contents.

on accadamic interest: Is there any way to do this in Windows w/o going to the command prompt?
Thanks again


----------



## loveyaseen (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't think there is a way to get a directory listing saved in a file like that. But still I can give u a very long way of doing it as i think would work yet not the really meant to be like.

Here
* in windows explorer open the directory of the files to be listed
* Change the view mode to details or list
* if u need the extension of the files to be seen u have to change it in tools->option-> show known file type extension
* press alt+print screen
* go to a image editor like paint(novice) or photoshop(expert)
* press ctrl+v
* save the file to a disk
* use an OCR software to convert the image to text  where definitely u'll get the directory listing........

I KNOW THAT DOESN'T IMPRESS U

but stilll it can be done.

what is list of MP3s for ...... Playlist or something?


----------



## jnandakumar (Apr 6, 2005)

loveyaseen said:
			
		

> I don't think there is a way to get a directory listing saved in a file like that. But still I can give u a very long way of doing it as i think would work yet not the really meant to be like.
> 
> Here
> * in windows explorer open the directory of the files to be listed
> ...



 *You are right. That does not impress. The DOS version does the job.

The MP3 list is to label the CD and the CD cover for knowing the contents.
thanks a lot*


----------



## enoonmai (Apr 7, 2005)

You cannot simply use *dir > prn* to output your command line to the printer. This works only with the older DOS mode conventions and adding the fact that most new printers are not LPT but USB only adds to the problem. If you want to print from DOS to your USB printer, here's what you need to do. I will illustrate with my own printer, a HP PSC1210 connected to the USB001 port.

First, go to Printers and Faxes, right click the computer and click Properties>Sharing and select to share the computer with a share name such as HPPSC121. Click Apply>OK. Then, start the command line utility with Start>Run>*cmd*

Your computer will have a name (can be seen by right clicking My Computer>Properties>Computer Name). Remember it. My computer's name is matrixone. In the command line type in:

*net view \\matrixone*

Replace matrixone with your own computer's name. You wouldn't have anything connected to your LPT1 port, so enter:

*net use LPT1 \\matrixone\HPPSC121 /Persistent:Yes*

Replace matrixone and HPPSC121 with your computer and printer-share's names. The persistent option is to enable this every time you start the computer. To verify the command executed successfully, enter:

*net view \\matrixone*

and you should see your printer-share using the LPT1 port. Next go back to Printers and Faxes, right click the Printer, select Properties>Advanced and click the Print Processor button at the bottom. Select ModiPrint and WinPrint from the left hand side and change the change the default data type from RAW to TEXT for both of them. Click Apply>OK. 

Now you can issue a command such as

*dir > lpt1: *

(remember the colon) and have the directory list print to your printer. To delete this, all you have to do is go back to the command prompt and enter:

*net use LPT1 /Delete*

Once you do this, you can print from the command line straight by just clicking on Start>Run and entering the command directly, such as:

*dir G:\Downloads > lpt1:*

and have the contents printed out to your computer.


----------



## jnandakumar (Apr 8, 2005)

*Thanks enoonmai
 8) Your input helps me on updating my computer knowledge. 
I prefer to use the redirection to a txt file since it can be edited / formatted and printed out.

& hats off to Digit forum. I wish I had tried it earlier. I had so many problems which I struggled to sort out.

Thanks to all again.*


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 9, 2005)

If Im correct you can also get the directory structure by using Micorosft Outlook 2000 . Once I install Office XP on this system Ill let you know the correct way. but if my memory is correct, in the Outlook bar you should have an option to view the file system ( My Computer) , ocne you select a folder throught there it should give you an explorer like view which Outlook lets you print.


----------

